# My First Cemetery for Halloween. 2012



## CryptMaker (Jul 9, 2012)

We had our Halloween Party last Saturday evening. I have been working on tombstones and set up my cemetery for the party. Here's a video I took the next day before I had to "dig" up the Cemetery in advance of Hurricane Sandy.






Thanks all for the inspirations and the great tutorials...

Cryptmaker


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Very nice stones.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

:jol: They look great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"I met my finish from _E. coli_ spinach" - LOL


----------



## Nevar (Aug 8, 2008)

Very well done.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice stones.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice tombstones! Next year I hope to graduate from my Walgreens stones.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice......


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Great idea to incorporate narration into your display. Wouldve like to seen the stones when they were lit up at night.


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Great stones! This is your first cemetery, wow!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Great work. Are you sure this was your first time doing this?


----------

